# polaris cam



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

does anyone know if anyone makes a drop in cam for a polaris 500 ho carb


----------



## The Kid (May 26, 2011)

yes, here is what i ran in my popo 
http://www.webcamshafts.com/index_blank.html?pages/vehicle_search.html


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

cool was it a 500 and what did u think of it. DId u notice a power difference??


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

also i tried to email them and their email not working


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Check with DSC here on the forum he can order their pistons Im sure... Or B&C Racing, They probably can too.


----------



## montecarlo (Mar 17, 2011)

will do thx


----------

